
Sidestepping Apple: the third-party tinkerers fighting for your right to repair - tim333
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/may/08/sidestepping-apple-the-third-party-tinkerers-fighting-for-your-right-to-repair
======
tim333
The story of the rehab lady is quite fun. She was a PhD microbiologist at home
raising kids when one dropped her phone in the loo and ended up having to
remove the loo and smash it to get it out and then learn micro soldering to
fix it
[https://youtu.be/LrILfIE9IB4?t=143](https://youtu.be/LrILfIE9IB4?t=143)

